# Nevoeiro 21.12.2011 (Serra d`Ossa/Ribeira de Tera/Evoramonte)



## Gerofil (21 Dez 2011 às 19:38)

Bonito hoje de se ver, ao longo da Ribeira de Tera (vale situado a norte da Serra d`Ossa); fotografias tiradas às 12h45, a partir de Estremoz... 



... com este espectáculo do castelo de Evoramonte


----------



## Z13 (21 Dez 2011 às 21:52)

Muito boas!!

Bem apanhado!


----------

